# what is manicotage(art of manicots) in classical i will explain further on?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See manicotage is a way to embelished a missa, it's was done for years in the past, it's basically putting ornement and broderies (decoration) to actualized a missa we dont actually know how it sounded, the flavor that are imploy in manicotage included sometime mozarabic chants, ambrosian chants, corsican chants, gregorian chants this is the vision of graindelavoix based on early musicologist Bishop Lebeuf finding of this thecnique...and i could go on and on

Manicotage is fascinating, see people would get bored of traditional format and improvised based on various influence, to get people to get interrest, i beleive this occured.Nice goeing graindelavoix ensemble.

Even if it were verboten eventually manicot but tradition did survive to this day, what my verdict a ''purist'' version of a mass is great but manicotage is fairly interresting.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I have never heard of manicotage but I thought I'd post to say that I've been listening to this CD by The Hilliard Ensemble which I think you will like


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> See manicotage is a way to embelished a missa, it's was done for years in the past, it's basically putting ornement and broderies (decoration) to actualized a missa we dont actually know how it sounded, the flavor that are imploy in manicotage included sometime mozarabic chants, ambrosian chants, corsican chants, gregorian chants this is the vision of graindelavoix based on early musicologist Bishop Lebeuf finding of this thecnique...and i could go on and on
> 
> Manicotage is fascinating, see people would get bored of traditional format and improvised based on various influence, to get people to get interrest, i beleive this occured.Nice goeing graindelavoix ensemble.
> 
> ...


as usual some interesting findings and very persistent as I see, exploring in depth early music


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

For a really interesting conception of how to ornament a renaissance mass, try to hear Marcel Pérès's CD of the Févin/Divitis requiem.


----------

